# busy day, doing boiler replacment job..



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Which one is the supply?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Which one is the supply?


Why, silly, its that red one.. no the other one... I knew I labeled it somewhere..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I only see 1 thing wrong... You forgot to pipe the T and P..... Besides that, looks good.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

WOW! Nice one!

I think you forgot a talon on that vent.... Other than that... looks good in my book.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow!!!!! Let's see the cleaned up version.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberdood1 said:


> Wow!!!!! Let's see the cleaned up version.


Lol...can't remember where i got it off from," worst boiler installation" or Jnohs's site..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd have to say, being Italian that pic got me in the mood for spaghetti... Unfortunately all I had was lasagna...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you posting pictures of my work?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like they cut the ties on a 100' roll and said "f**k it, I found the 2 ends."


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I would love to see what the guys work truck looks like ? !!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Please kill me softly about this one..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Now that's quality


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh how lovely...pex on a boiler! Who knew it was approved for boilers?...:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

At least they used red and blue pex for the supply and return.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't notice the company (that installed it) sticker on the boiler. If I did work like that I guess I wouldn't put mine either !!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Lol...can't remember where i got it off from," worst boiler installation" or Jnohs's site..


you are a putz


----------

